# New reponse from ASPC - all State sponsered have CO by 13th Feb 2009



## angara (Aug 4, 2008)

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION ADELAIDE
PROCESSING INFORMATION FOR THE WEEK COMMENCING:
12 January 2009

This is an automated e-mail response which provides weekly updated
information on skilled migration applications being processed by the
Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre. Please do not reply to this email
address. This mailbox is not monitored. Our contact details are listed
below.

ASPC APPLICATION ALLOCATION INFORMATION

On 17 December 2008 the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship announced
changes to the way General Skilled Migration applications will be allocated
and processed. Details can be found on the DIAC website at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...hats-new.htm#j

As a result of this announcement from 1 January 2009 applications for
General Skilled Migration will be strictly allocated and processed in the
following priority order:

1. Applications with a successful State & Territory Nomination (until
all applications have been allocated); and then
2. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Critical
Skills List (until all applications have been allocated); then
3. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Migration
Occupations in Demand List (until all applications have been allocated);
then
4. All other remaining applications

This affects all applications lodged before and after 1 January 2009, both
paper lodged or electronically lodged. Applications which were already
allocated to case officers before 1 January 2009 are un-affected and will
be processed as usual to finalization.

Applications are now being allocated as follows:

State & Territory Nominated Applications:
Subclass 134, 136, 137, 175, 176, 475, 487, 495, 885 and 886 applications
(where a successful State or Territory Nomination is held) will all be
allocated to case officers for assessment by 13 February 2009.

Applications with Occupations on the Critical Skills List:
Applications are not being allocated at present

Applications with Occupations on the Migration Occupations in Demand List:
Applications are not being allocated at present

All Other Remaining Applications
Applications are not being allocated at present


PROCESSING NEWS

BRISBANE

The BSPC is now processing the following eVisa Onshore General Skilled
Migration applications:

· Subclass 885, 886 and 487 lodged on or after 1 December 2007
· Subclass 485 lodged on or after 1 March 2008
· Subclass 887 lodged on or after 1 July 2008

Allocation dates and information regarding applications processed in
Brisbane can be obtained by sending a blank email to the following email
address:
[email protected]

CAPITAL INVESTMENT UPDATE

Please refer to the latest information available online at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...cheme-faqs.htm


MEDICAL RESULTS

Please do not post your medical results to us. Do not open the sealed
envelope or forward the results to the Department unless your case officer
specifically requests they be sent.

CONTACTING US

Email: Enquiries for the ASPC and BSPC need to be made using the
on-line enquiry form at: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

ASPC Telephone:
1300 364 613 (in Australia) for the cost of a local call; or
+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)

ASPC Contact Hours: (Australian Central Time):
0900 to 1600 Monday to Friday (except Wednesdays)
0900 to 1300 Wednesdays

Please note: due to the large volume of calls we receive, from time to time
you may experience lengthy delays before getting to speak to a customer
service officer.


----------



## angara (Aug 4, 2008)

*New regulations in Action*

From the above response , I understood :

1. Sate sponsored will have CO by 13th February 2009.

2. From the media page of IMMI.GOV.AU page, the statistics show 7% of applications are state sponsored and this may grow now by the new policy.

3. Also the response says CSL are the next being processed and Applications on CSL may get Idea on the processing time after 13th february 2009 or wait for Statistics to be publish the number of State nominated applications and their processing time...

4. I also assume if we are on MODL irrespective of our application submission time (a year ago or so...) *AND* CO not yet allocated will now be more delayed and granted unless other priority applications are less than the QUOTA of current year

Please add on the information if you have any to clear any confusions around..........


----------



## raisein (Dec 23, 2008)

Dear All,

I have a small confusion. According to current ASPC auto reply email, they have mentioned following.

State & Territory Nominated Applications:
Subclass 134, 136, 137, 175, 176, 475, 487, 495, 885 and 886 applications
(where a successful State or Territory Nomination is held) will all be
allocated to case officers for assessment by 13 February 2009.

I was under impression that, Subclass 175 is for independent migrant (without any sponsorship). If it is so, then why they have mentioned Subclass 175 under State & Territory Nominated Applications?

Rahul


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

i am also in confusion about 175............


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

It's typo error. After all they're human too.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

typo. hehehe good one dance


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> typo. hehehe good one dance


  What's so good about it


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

people's life, their smiles are dependent on words published on their sites, one mistake can get people jumping. thts y funny


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> people's life, their smiles are dependent on words published on their sites, one mistake can get people jumping. thts y funny


Happy to know that you jumped  Never expected that to happen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I did not jump. I don't let things take my trip very easily. Hard to convince me to jump of excitement. 
I dont believe things till they actually happen.


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

And this answer left me wondering how you got married then  (Not to take it personal)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it was a love marriage with lots of complications. So there too the excitement was never built, because whenever it was accumulated, something came up and cooled us down 

And' c'mon which marriage has a jumping bride?? its the people around them who jum of glory


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well....... that strange to know "excitement was never built". But, might be with you couple. You know, I would not live if that ever be my condition (the without excitement part). In fact, one can say I'm a happy go lucky person. Always, jumping, laughing, smiling and never become serious unless it's a matter of great intensity. Otherwise, I'm always light hearted and cool 

About jumping bride, well...........I've attended wedding of couple of my western friends and when they celebrate after getting married, they jumped like kangroo and I was shocked but that's what I saw  So, there you have the answer


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm.. I come from India my friend, where parents consent for marriage is very important.
anyway, i too fall in teh same category as you but difference is, i dont loose it with news, i need to see, feel the action. Lots of times the news has got me jumping and i learnt my lesson tht it leaves one with too high expectations.


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

I know where you're from since you mentioned that somewhere and know the culture very well 

For the record, I didn't loose myself by this news but you know life is short, so you gotta enjoy it to the fullest. It leaves you with high expectations, no doubt about that and sometimes doesn't give what you expected but as I mentioned, life's short and since laughters and smiles aren't very common these days, one has to find a way to make his living and that's what I believe in. Pain remain forever but happiness (which is good) remains for minz, hours or just some days. 

So, why not get happy and enjoy the charms of life. Who knows!

*Kal Ho Na Ho*


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

As an aside I've been really excited and jumping up and down on 2 big occasions - when I proposed to my boyfriend and he said yes (we've been together 15 years now - 11 of them married) and when I received the letter saying our visa had been approved. 

If I'd waited for my Mother-in-laws approval for the wedding we would never have been married (but that's a topic for another post  ) and I know that cultures differ widely on this. 

Life should be lived with passion - however it's expressed 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice to see ya steppin' in. You jumped on really really big occasions. I'd like to jump on the same  but I guess you last sentence just blows me away that 
"Life should be lived with passion" That's how everyone in this universe should think 

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

alizulfs, 

not everyone understands hindi here. so its best if you communicate in english.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

nothing much anj... i mean to say.. the subjected topic has been diverted to some other direction..

anyways.. i have a question to ask.. i donno if you can help out...
i am an indian working in the UAE and i have applied for Australian immigration under subclass 175 as an IT professional specialises in JAVA .. i got the file number from diac in may'08 and this month i submitted my IELTS (they didnt asked ielts), what do you think from this point how many months its gonna take CO to get assigned.

Regards
Ali


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ali I understand Hindi but everyone doesn't. And the timeline says it takes about 10 months for a case officer to be allocated, post which it takes another couple of months to get the final visa. Again, it depends on you as well.. It might take 4 months instead of 2 post CO being allocated.. All in all say a year.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Ali I understand Hindi but everyone doesn't. And the timeline says it takes about 10 months for a case officer to be allocated, post which it takes another couple of months to get the final visa. Again, it depends on you as well.. It might take 4 months instead of 2 post CO being allocated.. All in all say a year.


thanks madam for your super fast reply... 
appreciated..


----------



## krisha (Jan 16, 2009)

hello friends,
im new to this website ...i have also applied for 176 state sponsored by nsw....in july 2008...
i have heard abt the update by DIAC tht they will assign by 13th feb 2009.....
according to u guys do u suggest i front load my POLICE CHECKS? i have already sent my medicals to sydney..and my status page online shows as "RECIEVED" BUT NOT CHANGED TO "FINALISED " as yet!! do u think i should write to them??asking about the progress of my file?? or shud i just wait ....

for a better information...i come from india(which is high risk country)
i just hope this wont affect my process.....

P.S: i am unable to open the official website of DIAC...it only opens partially...is any1 else facing the same???

awaiting ur kind comments
regards
krisha


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

krisha said:


> hello friends,
> im new to this website ...i have also applied for 176 state sponsored by nsw....in july 2008...
> i have heard abt the update by DIAC tht they will assign by 13th feb 2009.....
> according to u guys do u suggest i front load my POLICE CHECKS? i have already sent my medicals to sydney..and my status page online shows as "RECIEVED" BUT NOT CHANGED TO "FINALISED " as yet!! do u think i should write to them??asking about the progress of my file?? or shud i just wait ....


I would wait until asked for the police checks - but that's me. 



krisha said:


> P.S: i am unable to open the official website of DIAC...it only opens partially...is any1 else facing the same???


I was in the DIAC website yesterday and it was fine for me and just tried again now and it's ok.


----------



## muccellani (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everybody! I rang to DIAC asking why 175 visas are included in the list of sponsored applications which have the first priority now: the answer was that if you are a 175 applicant and manage to obtain a nomination from a state or territory, then you application turns to 176 and gains priority!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmmm makes sense.. but did they not mention how many states r willing to sponsor and how many skills can be sponsored.. almost zilch


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

hello..i donot understand this..if anyone applied in 175 sublass and he manages the State and territory nomination then he/she must have to apply into 176 subclass as new applicant...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

muccellani said:


> Hi everybody! I rang to DIAC asking why 175 visas are included in the list of sponsored applications which have the first priority now: the answer was that if you are a 175 applicant and manage to obtain a nomination from a state or territory, then you application turns to 176 and gains priority!!!


Thanks for finding that out. 

It's a shame they couldn't have been clearer about that since a lot of members have got their hopes up over this one......

Regards,
Karen


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

muccellani said:


> Hi everybody! I rang to DIAC asking why 175 visas are included in the list of sponsored applications which have the first priority now: the answer was that if you are a 175 applicant and manage to obtain a nomination from a state or territory, then you application turns to 176 and gains priority!!!


is that means 175 applicants have to wait till they get nominated by states that may take year or more? 
i applied under gsm independent last year may i got my file number.. till now nothing..


----------



## amelee (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello there,
just curious - would the RSMS 119/857 sponsored by an OZ government agency be considered as state/territory-nominated applications?

thanks!


----------

